
Sosumi - Apple's Easter Egg Mocking The Beatles (Apple Corps) - tomeast
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sosumi
======
tomeast
I hadn't heard this story until I listened to the latest Java Posse episode
([http://javaposse.com/java-posse-332-newscast-for-
dec-10th-20...](http://javaposse.com/java-posse-332-newscast-for-
dec-10th-2010)). Thought it would be a good Friday read.

